# Headed to Mud Buddys



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Myself and some friends are headed to Mud Buddys Friday and Saturday. (Plans could change due to the weather). Ill be in a grey 5th wheel toy hauler, or riding on my old green prowler (If its out of the shop by then) or my camo 4 wheeler. If anyone is out there look me up just to say hi or have a beer. Hope the weather cooperates. :texasflag


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ill be there around 2 today. Be in a black and white ranger. Poppin tops.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Are all the mud parks as hard on toys as mud buddy's is. Seems to me like it's all sand there. I try to stay off my brakes etc... I have good pads and they never seem to last more then one or two trips. Just seems like that sand is so abrasive and damages lots of stuff.


----------

